# Worried about runny nose



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

Just tonight when I was holding my hedgehog Briar I noticed her nose was running a bit and she would lick it. She hasn't sneezed and after she licks her nose it's not running anymore. I don't know if I should be worried about it  . 

I was checking some of the other posts but they didn't fully answer my questions so if anyone can help I'd really appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to add Briar has been acting normally and she only licked her nose a few times..... but I'm still worried about my baby.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Keep an eye on Briar... is he eating, drinking, wheeling the same as usual. With hedgehogs there isn't anything like "just a little cold" - runny nose can be a sign of a Upper Respiratory Infection. If there's any decrease in eating or drinking, or if there is more nose licking or any wheezing or funny sounds, take Briar to a vet immediately. Just saying this from my experience with Misha - we think he had a URI. It started off as just frequent nose licking, and then he stopped eating and wheeling... but no sneezing, no funny-coloured snot, no wheezing. Just nose licking and then lack of eating. Antibiotics are clearing it up though. Keep us updated on Briar!


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay so I took Briar out tonight and I checked her nose but everything seemed normal, I also checked out the rest of her body just incase and all that seem okay too. She was acting normally which meant cuddling and being adorable :lol: and she had eaten the same amount of kibble as always (we count her kibble everyday :roll. The only thing was at the end of our cuddling session her nose started running again. There was no sneezing, and the mucus was clear. I don't know if any of this might be the cause of her runny nose and nose licking....

1. She was lying on her side
2. She had been asleep and I read somewhere on the site that someone's hedgie's nose would run everytime the hedgie woke up
3. Could it be the tempature change between the room she stays in usually and my family room? I know it was warm enough (I always check because I'm paranoid about these things :roll: ) but the tempature was probably a degree or two cooler. Sometimes when you go outside and it's cooler it makes your nose run and I don't know if this could happen with hedgehogs.

I'll keep looking for other symptoms but right now I'm confused as to what is going on :? .


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

I would just like to add that Briar's runny nose and nose licking seems to have stopped  . We tried keeping her in the room that she's always in and that seems to help her nose; so we believe that Briar is just very sensitive to tempature change.

Thanks for your help moothecow  .


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier--I must have missed it. I'm not familiar with hedgie URIs or runny noses, so I can't be of much help there, but I had to say that your signature picture is so cute!!! Briar looks like such a sweetie


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you so much  .


----------

